# Upgrade problems going from 10.1 to 11.1 UEFI



## Mike22dm (May 26, 2018)

I upgraded to 11.1 and at the end as I'm running ZFS/Geli I ran the following command

`gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada6`

Now I can't boot back up. I think the efi partition has been damaged as I can't mount it as an msdos volume. My original efi partition was 800Kb, I see that 11.1 now defaults to 200Mb. Would the gpart command have warned if the partition was too small? As far as I can tell the files being written aren't more than 800Kb but something seems to have damaged the partition.
Is there a way to manually recreate the partition? I have seen some instructions for older versions of FreeBSD showing how to create an msdos partition and copy the efi loader file but I don't know where to get the 11.1 version of the EFI loader that supports zfs and geli?

The rest of the drive is a zfs volume so I assume I can't resize the efi partition without losing the zfs volume can I?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2018)

Mike22dm said:


> I have seen some instructions for older versions of FreeBSD showing how to create an msdos partition and copy the efi loader file but I don't know where to get the 11.1 version of the EFI loader that supports zfs and geli?


You can dd(1) /boot/boot1.efifat to the partition. As far as I know there is only one type of EFI boot loader.

The gpart(8) command you posted installs a gptzfsboot(8) loader, which is for a traditional (CSM) boot.


----------



## Mike22dm (May 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You can dd(1) /boot/boot1.efifat to the partition. As far as I know there is only one type of EFI boot loader.
> 
> The gpart(8) command you posted installs a gptzfsboot(8) loader, which is for a traditional (CSM) boot.


Thanks, that did allow me to boot from UEFI, however it looks like I have trashed my root fs by using the gpart command so I'm having to reinstall now.
As you imply I shouldn't have used the gpart command since I'm booting via the UEFI loader.


----------

